# Senting



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive been wanting to get some bait rounded up. I know you cat guys are good for knowing how to make sent balls for cats,minnie traps and such. Is oatmeal the ticket? Need something with a light odor and disolves. I plan on using it in a mesh tube. Thanks guys! Bob


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

If you are trying to catch catfish, I recommend staying away from stuff like that. You will be pestered by bullhead all night. Try getting a cast net and netting some gizzard shad. Then cut the shad into 1 to 2 inch strips and fish em on the bottom or under a slip bobber. You will catch more quality fish that way.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

JIG said:


> Ive been wanting to get some bait rounded up. I know you cat guys are good for knowing how to make sent balls for cats,minnie traps and such. Is oatmeal the ticket? Need something with a light odor and disolves. I plan on using it in a mesh tube. Thanks guys! Bob



i do a lot of trapping every year for chubs and other bait fish. And to be perfectly honest the best stuff i have used is fish pellet food for the pond. Go to tractor supply and buy a 25 pound bag for like 5-10 bucks. I have been using the same stuff for 3 years now and it works everytime


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ill look into TS. We have a local outlet. Might try to make a mixed bag. Im not tryin to catch them just keep em around. When your fishin in a 8in hole you dont cover much water so Im going to increase my odds!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I your wanting to feed something to keep them around and there is a little current (such as a small creek) you may want totry something that's going to sink a bit. The chubs and other small fish in our creek in Hocking County love old hamburgers, hot dogs, etc. You can find the day old meat or cheap hotdogs anywhere.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

H2O Mellon said:


> I your wanting to feed something to keep them around and there is a little current (such as a small creek) you may want totry something that's going to sink a bit. The chubs and other small fish in our creek in Hocking County love old hamburgers, hot dogs, etc. You can find the day old meat or cheap hotdogs anywhere.


hes right, try chedderwurst, its greasy and leaves a good scent trail.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't pick up on the part about disolving earlier. How fast are you wanting it to disolve? If your looking for something to last a couple hours or so I saw a receipe for deep frozen blood chunks. Basically you buy a couple pounds of beef blood from the butcher shop or Kroger and lay it out in a pie pan that's a couple inches. They can be precut in chunks. Suposedly they really make the bait fish in small areas go crazy. I'd imaine you could add something like pieces of cheese or otmeal and make the blood thicker.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Pendogg is on the right track.

Researchers at the University of Mississippi performed tests on channel catfish to determine what items were most attractive to the fish. The research was to find what additives made commercial fish food most attractive and thus insure best growth of commercially raised catfish.

I took note of the tests and results as I read thesis and study papers involving fish and agency results papers published annually to qualify for government funding or grants.

The bottom line of the study was that channel catfish were most attracted to certain amino acids contained in fish blood. By measuring reactions to measured amounts of different ingredients the scientists found that channel cats responded to fish blood 7 times better than terrestrial blood.

I theorize that if this information is correct that a fisherman should factor in a sperical dispersment of scent which would make fish blood 21 times more effective than terrestrial blood.

Since catfish evolved in water and their most abundant food source tends to be other fish, it makes sense that they developed abilities honed to detect their best chance at a high protien meal.

Also the amino acids are not specific to one species of fish. This means that oil from canned tuna should be as effective as mashed shad or cod liver oil.

Also the cheapest and most scientifically proven attractant would be commercially prepared channel cat chow.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The bottom line of the study was that channel catfish were most attracted to certain amino acids contained in fish blood. By measuring reactions to measured amounts of different ingredients the scientists found that channel cats responded to fish blood 7 times better than terrestrial blood.


Kind of the theory behind the Gulp products. Do you have any idea what the specific amino acids are in fish blood? I've tried to determine what is used in the Gulp products but came up with nothing.
I figure I could order the amino acids and then make my own baits.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Now thats Crazy! I can see were the natural sent would work better than anything man made. Have to start stockin up on fish blood! Wife will love that. Tuna fish would be another thing to try along with sardines. Im lookin to lower a tube through a hole in the ice to keep bait fish around. They areas I fish at times are huge and I want the bait around as much as I can. Keeps it from wandering off. If I can get a few hours at least out of a tube Id be set. I guess senting and feeding are going to be 2 diff things. Might bring the minnows and such in but keeping them around is another thing. Thanks guys!


----------

